# Id this (British?) bug for me please?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can anyone identify this species of bug that my cat kindly just released into my room? Looks like a beetle that can fly with some very bizarre front antennae. Literally brought it to me 10 minutes ago so she caught it at night.

Cute thing (it's a bit beat up from the cat though but still flew okay once rescued) but wondering what the hell it was!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

it's a cockchafer


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Melolontha melolontha , Cockchafer.


----------



## mike_c (Nov 3, 2011)

pretty sure its a May Bug.

I'm no expert but that's what it looks like to me


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses, got a bit of a shock when she dropped it in the room, never seen one before


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Aye, definitely a Cockchafer, look at those feathers on its eyebrows... 

:gasp:

:whistling2:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds painful :gasp:


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brandan Smith said:


> Melolontha melolontha , Cockchafer.


 ^^^^^ this


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Athravan we get a lot around here they are pretty aren't they


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

What everyone else has said.
My cat brought 1 in for us a few years ago & Mrs SpiderSnake fell in love with it too :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

you don't want one to fly into you, though- they're rock hard! :gasp:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> you don't want one to fly into you, though- they're rock hard! :gasp:


I had to rescue one of these just last night (it was sat on my friends tummy, she flicked it off) and i was intruiged as to what it was - such a cool little things, but really arsey for a bug!


----------

